# [Q][P3113] hOW TO FLASH firmware ?



## TionnZ (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone . I Have downloaded 4.0.4 Update from Samsung Update.com http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-P3113 . Now i have a file HOME_P3113UEBLG2_814538_REV04_user_low_ship.tar.md5 . Where i put this file in odin . In PDA,BOOTLOADER,CSC or PHONE.

Second question the pit file is needed ?


----------



## bark777 (Apr 28, 2012)

after unzip use this in PDA "HOME_P3113UEBLG2_814538_REV04_user_low_ship.tar.md5"


----------



## TionnZ (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks but i have already tried it and bye Lucky it worked


----------



## BlackGravity (Aug 12, 2011)

would you mind uploading that file to a file host... trying to download that file from samsung is taking forever... says 16 day's to complete!


----------

